# Acks wood paste?



## WoodyJ (Sep 6, 2020)

I was just curious what yalls thought were on acks wood paste? He proudly toutes that he uses carnauba wax in his polish but his polish is almost a pure white color. I have never seen a white carnauba wax ever. So my guess is he puts just enough in so that he can say it has carnauba wax but not much. When I asked about the color being white I was yelled at, our conversation deleted and banned from his channel. But it really makes me wonder now. I find my shine disappearing even on art pieces after 2 weeks or so. Can anyone suggest a paste that works better for them? After my unpleasant interaction I don't think I will order any more acks paste so I need something different. Thanks for any suggestions you could give.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Have you tried Renaissance wax? 
I've used it in the past for fine work with Gaboon Ebony. It's expensive but a little goes a long way.
Not sure what you mean by losses it's shine. Renaissance wax is great for unwanted finger prints but I'm not so sure about making something shiny. 
Something I'm not interested in .

Good Luck


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If you've ever used Trewax i am pretty sure that has quite a bit of carnauba, it is hard as nails.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I have not used Renaissance wax. Considering the variables in wood, I would not expect a finish product to make up for a lack of surface preparation. Regarding the color, it may be just a matter of how much refining is done.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

When I get back to turning, I plan to try Meguires automotive pure carnuba wax. Extremely cheap in comparison. I figure it's worth a try. And it is yellow.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't know what Ack puts in his paste, but I have been using it for about 2 years now with no complaints. I have tried others (e.g. Hampshire Sheen, etc.) and get about the same results. I have never seen a wax finish on bare wood that retains a high shine … most tend to dull, but can be brought back with a quick buff.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been happy with Crystal Clear wax made by Staples sold at WoodCraft.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Big +1 for Renaissance, Crystal Clear and the automotive wax (I use Mother's Pure Brazilian Carnauba).


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

JMHO, wax is a decoration not a wood finish! Having said that see the big discussion over AAW message board. Not trying to get into a pissing contest if you like these products go for it!

True grit sanding wax:

https://www.amazon.com/Starkweather-woodworks-True-Grit-sanding/dp/B07T8C24SK/ref=sr_1_23_sspa?keywords=mylands&qid=1571056889&sr=8-23-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFaTjlKN1o4VVZVQ1UmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA3NTg4MDcyQ0U3Sk83SlhYWk0mZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDg0MjE4OTJLQUMxOVhTWEIyTEEmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9tdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Big discussion:
https://www.aawforum.org/community/index.php?threads/yorkshire-grit-vs-ack%E2%80%99s-sanding-paste.15247/ '


----------



## AnnetteAck (Sep 8, 2020)

HI Folks, this is Annette-owner of Acks wood paste, we are out of town but we ran to a wifi spot and one of our loyal customers pointed out this link…I cant say for sure but Thsi very same question was asked on our you tube channel just 2 days ago, we answered it, so he wasnt happy so he then went on to say that he saw a Youtube video on how it is impossible to have organic bees wax, so my husband told him we will make a video and esxplain how bees wax can be organic and please post where you saw that video and he wouldnt do it…THEN, he called my husband and I dishonest!!!! We showed all the comments to you tube and they jerked his channel!!

We are both in our 60's, we h ave an honest product with an honest price, we only charge for our abrasive paste, our 3 ingredient polish is FREE. We welcome anyone with a legitamite question to email us and we respond to each and everyone!! We will be home Thursday night, we will not respond again to this blog, if it is the same guy, it will just continue and IM not going there. ANYONE is welcome to ask on our you tube channel about our product and about the kind of people we are, please do so. Thank you, ANnette


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> HI Folks, this is Annette-owner of Acks wood paste,
> 
> - AnnetteAck


Interesting. I'm glad you cleared that up. I'd never heard of Ack's, but when someone comes along on their first day and their second post of all time and badmouths something, I generally assume they've got a grudge for some reason or another.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

So I looked at the site and they use organic white bees wax. Not sure how the op confused carnauba wax with bees wax lol


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Accusing them of 'fraud' is over the top … sounds to me more like a simple misunderstanding. As I pointed out earlier, I have been using Ack's products for about 2 years now, and have absolutely no complaints … in my experience, it does what they say it will do.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like Woody, 2 posts in 1 day. Both posts were critical about Acks. He is grinding some kind of axe.

He got his buttocks kicked by a nice 60+ y/o Lady. Never tried, or heard of Acks, but sounds like it's made by a class act. Best to you.

I bought a can of the Renaissance wax about 6 years ago. You can hardly tell I have used any, and it's gone on several pieces. Usually waxes feel thick to me, this stuff is like silk, and just goes on, and on. Super depth almost instantly. I think worth the cash.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I looked up Acks web site and they seem like a great small business with a good product. I had no idea the wax they offer is something that wood turners use. 
I am not recommending Renaissance is better.
I'm also glad Annette posted here.
Good Luck Always


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> HI Folks, this is Annette-owner of Acks wood paste,
> 
> - AnnetteAck
> 
> ...


+1 lets see if ol woody comes back,probably not.poor way to enter a forum as a new member.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

After reading Annette Ack's post had already read "about us," at their web site. Watched couple of video's (Cake Stand & Mad Nerd Workshop) and see no problem with ACKS Products.

I felt folks responding "big discussion pretty much let me to conclude if don't use a sealer of any kind, use a lacquer sanding sealer, or Tom's whiskey (alcohol) & shellac flakes can get different results from the same sanding wax & polish products. Think Tom's finishing procedure keeping it organic best one yet!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I am probably going to order some to try out on my next turnings, thanks to this thread. Always glad to support a mom and pop operation.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Think Tom's finishing procedure keeping it organic best one yet!


Their emphasis on 'food safe' is what drew me to their product. Most of the stuff I use Ack's paste on is utilitarian in nature (scoops, salad bowls, pill containers, etc.) that I sell at craft shows. One thing I have noticed is that their polish/restoring paste does not separate after opening the container. Another popular paste (that shall remain nameless) separates and takes on the texture of tapioca pudding with a clear liquid on top after it sits for a few months. The distributor of that product advised me to heat it and stir.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> HI Folks, this is Annette-owner of Acks wood paste,
> 
> - AnnetteAck
> 
> ...


Pottz, I'm thinking he tried to come across as informational. I'd bet a sawbuck he never saw Annette showing up to put in her $0.02. I'm still laughing at that. Such a class act. It did put the spotlight on him though. Like a jail break attempt when that bright spotlight says, Ohhh there ya are.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

it didn't sound like he knew what he was talking about,im glad the owner came on and set it straight about her product and what really happened.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> HI Folks, this is Annette-owner of Acks wood paste, we are out of town but we ran to a wifi spot and one of our loyal customers pointed out this link…I cant say for sure but Thsi very same question was asked on our you tube channel just 2 days ago, we answered it, so he wasnt happy so he then went on to say that he saw a Youtube video on how it is impossible to have organic bees wax, so my husband told him we will make a video and esxplain how bees wax can be organic and please post where you saw that video and he wouldnt do it…THEN, he called my husband and I dishonest!!!! We showed all the comments to you tube and they jerked his channel!!
> 
> We are both in our 60 s, we h ave an honest product with an honest price, we only charge for our abrasive paste, our 3 ingredient polish is FREE. We welcome anyone with a legitamite question to email us and we respond to each and everyone!! We will be home Thursday night, we will not respond again to this blog, if it is the same guy, it will just continue and IM not going there. ANYONE is welcome to ask on our you tube channel about our product and about the kind of people we are, please do so. Thank you, ANnette
> 
> - AnnetteAck


Watched a video and having seen someone try to bust you guys for doing nothing more than making a quality product I plan to BUY some and give it a try. So for all the attempt at gutting sales for you guys you get at least one new customer.

website https://ackswoodpaste.com/

Oh well Gunny you don't turn?

Yeah okay.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sounds like the op's rant is having the reverse effect.hey where is ol woody,seems to have left.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

If you google Carnauba wax you will find both white and yellow. The white is more purified.

Same as Bee's Wax.

Me personally I like the clear for certain projects that I want a clear finish for.


----------



## AnnetteAck (Sep 8, 2020)

Our carnuba comes from a lab, our bees wax is organic and our mineral oil is pharmaceutical food grade…Thank you so much for all the input, we were not expecting this, this guy will be showing up in other places we are sure, we think we know who is doing it, someone new just came out with a paste and has even copied our instructions to the tee, so we think we know….we are coming out next week because newbies and pen turners asked for this, we will have a smaller kit, same abrasive paste and polish, same deal, you pay for the abrasive paste and the polish is free. it is only going to be 18 dollars and that includes the postage which is 8!!! great for Christmas and pen turners. Its going to be for a limited time, we are coming so close to breaking even to be honest but we want to get it out there for the people that can afford the bigger kit. Thanks again to everyone…Annette

Ps, if wanted to see our paste at work…..check out on you tube…Stephen Ogle….PFwoodturning, moonpie creations, the papa1947, thats just a few and ask them about us….


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'm going to try some ACKs.

Thanks for stepping up Annette and best of luck going forward


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thanks anenette for all the info were always leery of new members and their first post is about bashing a product or company,glad you set it straight.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Ordering will resume around the 11th. Enjoy your vacation time.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I changed the title of this thread as it is misleading.

I was going to remove the thread completely until I saw the wonderful response from AnnetteAck which will likely lead to more people ordering from her site.

Let me know if you prefer this thread to be removed.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no please dont remove it,it's good there product was defended and the truth told,im sure this was not the only place woody misspoke about them.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Let me know if you prefer this thread to be removed.


Please don't remove this thread … it has some useful information in it, and balances (what I think) what was a very unfair accusation.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I also like this thread and the new title.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Looks like Woody, 2 posts in 1 day. Both posts were critical about Acks.* He is grinding some kind of axe*.
> - therealSteveN


C'mon *trSN*... You'll never sharpen an axe with wax!

Sounds like… *silence*! *WoodyJ* doesn't seem to react to any of the legitimate responses. He *acks*ed and has been told… go *A'A'* girl!


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

NO problem here with thread, information or the new title. Go ahead and leave it on here. Thanks, Mel


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

"Sounds like… silence! WoodyJ doesn't seem to react to any of the legitimate responses. He acksed and has been told… go A'A' girl!"

Duck they lost the mold after they cranked you out. You Sir are a treasure to read. I say that in the highest of regard for your written word.

I agree let this post stand, it is what it is. Guy came, made 2 posts, both critical of Annette and her company. She defended, and in doing so showed us the real story. That is the best kind of advertising, and as with a fairy tale, such a happy ending.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I changed the title of this thread as it is misleading.
> 
> I was going to remove the thread completely until I saw the wonderful response from AnnetteAck which will likely lead to more people ordering from her site.
> 
> ...


I don't think it should be removed. I believe it will help to balance the scales that the OP was attempting to tip 

I've never used Ack's but I'm gonna order one of the new small sizes when they go live to try it out thanks to this thread.



> ...Thank you so much for all the input, we were not expecting this, this guy will be showing up in other places we are sure, we think we know who is doing it, someone new just came out with a paste and has even copied our instructions to the tee, so we think we know….
> 
> - AnnetteAck


Annette, please feel free to name your competitor. They joined this site just to bash your product and if they also directly ripped you off, right down to the instructions, I'd like to know who they are so that I don't accidentally spend any money with them in the future. If you prefer not to call them out, I can respect that. But just wanted you to know that, as least as far as I'm concerned, they fired the first shot ;-)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure "doxxing" is a no-no here, Ken- Rule 4, actually.


----------



## AnnetteAck (Sep 8, 2020)

We are home now, we want to thank all the people and moderators for all the help, this guy has been a real thorn and he is not done yet, I have lookers everywhere, shouldnt have to do this, life is c omplicated enough, but thank ypu!!!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I m pretty sure "doxxing" is a no-no here, Ken- Rule 4, actually.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Sorry, I didn't mean personal identification. I meant a business competitor. Thanks for calling that out.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm with Kenny - let us know who the competitor is that is trashing this product. The way I look at the OP's initial attack is doxxing (had to look up the definition). IMO this is like an unfavorable review for his product/business and the community needs to be made aware of the company name.

Meanwhile, I'm waiting to see a review of Acks wood paste from a reputable LJ since I don't have a lathe (yet).


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Never used Acks, but a lot of turners I respect have and I have heard nothing bad about the company or the product. I myself prefer to make my own, but that is %100 because I find making my own fun. Annette responding on here says a lot to me about the company being engaged with the turning community.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> We are home now, we want to thank all the people and moderators for all the help, this guy has been a real thorn and he is not done yet, I have lookers everywhere, shouldnt have to do this, life is c omplicated enough, but thank ypu!!!
> - AnnetteAck


Good luck *AA*... You shouldn't have to face crap like this, however, his blog has certainly put your product in the minds, if not necessarily hands in pockets, of many Lumberjocks. 


> ... is *doxxing* (had to look up the definition)...
> - EarlS


Same here *EarlS*... My dog freaked out and I had to show him the *Wiki definition* and bribery with heaps of treats to calm him down…


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

Please don't remove. This shows the true value of LJ's. The truth can go either way. Let the reader decide what to believe. LJ's is a wealth of information for me. I can decide for myself as to what is true or false.


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

Sorry I am the original poster but my email was hacked ironically after this incident. Yes, i did cone here out of frustration because i was demonized for simply asking a question. I never called acks dishonest… they called me a trouble maker and i simply said "questions only equal trouble for dishonest people." Why feel the need to jump all over me for simply asking why their polish was able to be white with carnauba in it? These are questions just like the title of the post has a ? at the end. And for asking questions I was indirectly threaten by acks saying that I called him dishonest and he was sending a screenshot to his lawyers. Look this man may be a stand up guy/woman but thats not how I was treated for expressing a curiousity. I am glad I too was able to get screenshots before my account was hacked. For those of you that like this stuff thats great, i meant no offense to anyone personally. I was frustrated and wanted to know if anyone else had run ins like this since acks also told me that he was deleting our conversation. So i wonder how many other people that "cause trouble" by just asking questions get deleted. Those that suggested Renissance thank you since I will no longer be bringing my business to acks.


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

By the way, NOW the truth has been told. Not just a companies side of it that had to delete the conversation. They said they had screen shots. If the truth is what they say, please post them. I will be happy to post them if acks comes here to say I will not be sued. For some reason I having a feeling they will be able to twist something around on me and again…. for asking questions. It is sad what this world has come to.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ok woody i respect you coming back,but i just dont know who is telling the truth at this point,i guess im gonna wait and see where this plays out.i like you came back though,that says something.

also id like to say being brand new and only 2 posts we are very leery of someone stating what you did,hell ive been here for 5 years and almost 11,000 posts and im still trying to get respect-lol.so just understand where we come from.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Sorry I am the original poster but my email was hacked ironically after this incident. Yes, i did cone here out of frustration because i was demonized for simply asking a question. I never called acks dishonest…
> - Jwoody


In all honesty, I didn't find anything in the original post overly disparaging, any more than other less than *full 5* scores in a typical *LJ review*...
I did react adversely after the defence was posted in reply…

Would be interested in the full uncensored saga… conducted in a civil manner!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> It is sad what this world has come to.
> 
> - Jwoody


Sorry Jwoody … this one, in my opinion, is on you. A question mark after the word FRAUD is pretty accusatory. I didn't read your original post so much as a question but rather as an accusation … pretty much like asking someone if they have stopped beating their wife.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It is sad what this world has come to.
> 
> - Jwoody
> 
> ...


+1 but im still open.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Jwoody, can you post a picture of your artwork that you used the paste on? Maybe if we see your work, someone might have a suggestion.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Jwoody, can you post a picture of your artwork that you used the paste on? Maybe if we see your work, someone might have a suggestion.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1 i hope this is all just mis under standings ?


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

Thedane, well i apologize for the misunderstanding. I figured being a forum all titles were questions to start a conversation.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

So what is the name of the product you are/will be making? Reading through all of this I am feeling Annette has it correct.


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

StevenN, thats fine, i'm not here to try to convince people who is right or wrong. I asked questions and was silenced so i tried to find a place that would allow a conversation to be had and I'm glad they did. I will be trying the Renaissance product others have suggested if thats what you're asking. Thanks


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thedane, well i apologize for the misunderstanding. I figured being a forum all titles were questions to start a conversation.
> 
> - Jwoody


you figured wrong when you used the word fraud.your losin me fast woody,get off our boat,i hope you can swim!!!


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

Pottz, "you figured wrong when you used the word fraud" ..... how does that sentence even make sense? So if the word fraud is used it automatically makes it an accusation rather than a question? Whoa wait a minute… i just said it again…. was that a question that time. This isnt about winning or losing. This was about being heard in a place that acks themselves couldn't delete the conversation. Even though i bet they are actively trying to get this taken down. If nothing else maybe other people will be treated better by them in the future. I wish acks the best, i just wish we could of had a conversation rather than an argument


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Sorry Jwoody … this one, in my opinion, is on you. A question mark after the word FRAUD is pretty accusatory. I didn t read your original post so much as a question but rather as an accusation … pretty much like asking someone if they have stopped beating their wife.
> 
> - TheDane


Correct, its the age-old baited question to try to cause an anchoring bias while looking for confirmation bias.


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

Smp, so how would you ask the question?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually, after looking at the Ack's site, they claim it is made with organic beeswax, not carnauba.

I'm not making any accusations at either side but, wondering where Jwoody got the idea that it was supposed to carnauba? In any case, Ack's would be foolish to fully disclose the exact formula for their paste because then anyone could make it. So even if they say it does have carnauba in it, it could be legitimately be 1% or 99%.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Woody - you might want to read around LJ a bit to see how folks ask questions or discuss something they have not had good luck with. I believe LJ is considered to be one of the largest and most respected woodworking forums out there. There is a reason for that. The community doesn't tolerate deliberately antagonistic commentary. It has been my experience that the purpose of this entire forum is to share our collective experiences and ask for or provide assistance with questions relating to woodworking. That is the kind of approach that moves the craft forward and promotes it to others.

BTW - Did you read the Respect for Others post from Cricket (the site IT admin/guru)? or Lumberjock Community Rules


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Actually, after looking at the Ack s site, they claim it is made with organic beeswax, not carnauba.
> 
> I m not making any accusations at either side but, wondering where Jwoody got the idea that it was supposed to carnauba? In any case, Ack s would be foolish to fully disclose the exact formula for their paste because then anyone could make it. So even if they say it does have carnauba in it, it could be legitimately be 1% or 99%.
> 
> - HokieKen


Here's the bottom of Ack's containers where they list the contents. The one on the left is the abrasive paste, the one on the right is the polishing paste …


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

As long as there is nothing dangerous, and it works, it is their secret blend. Organic? I am not eating it for lunch. I will be trying it soon.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> As long as there is nothing dangerous, and it works, it is their secret blend. Organic? I am not eating it for lunch. I will be trying it soon.
> 
> - ibewjon


Bit of a laxative but that's about it. Might have shiny turds or something.

ROFL


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Woodbutcher, that one got a good laugh out of me. Shiny and water resistant. Mel


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> HI Folks, this is Annette-owner of Acks wood paste,
> 
> - AnnetteAck
> 
> ...


*I took heat over at Pottz's Corona Crazy for this…*


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Smp, so how would you ask the question?
> 
> - Jwoody


If you truly wanted information, rather than confrontation, I would think you asked the folks at Acks, and NOT in a public forum. The fact you did do it on a public forum, hasn't escaped others notice.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Not that I know *Jwoody* from a bar of soap and I also attacked him after the initial response from *Annette A*... and totally swung to *Ack*'s support/defense.

However, *Jwoody* did have the decency of a reply all be it a minimal defense argument. He at least made an attempt to explain his situation. He offered an *"attempted appology"*... though not so much to *Ack* but to the LJ Forum for his *indiscretion* of the choice of words and misguided accusations. May not hold up with Judge Judy, however, it was a non-negative attempt.

He then directed a question to *Ack* in his defense, to which I have been eagerly awaiting a reply to actually determine the full extent of this confrontation… unless amongst all the dirt and dust I missed it, that reply is still pending.

Now I'm not defending *Jwoody* but if we are going to judge this thread, all questions should be addressed before final sentence is pronounced.

This may not be the forum to iron out their (*Jwoody*/*Ack*) difference, however, the job has started and the final nail not driven.
Untill then I'll let the fence pickets part my cheeks.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i kinda agree ducks woody didn't run and stood his grornd i wouldn't mind hearing annettes response to his question myself in all fairness.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I am kind of confused here??

Are WoodyJ and JWoody the same???


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Smp, so how would you ask the question?
> 
> - Jwoody


Without saying *Fraud *involved, which had it in the first heading which I flagged. You were either mad, vindictive or both when you first posted.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Are WoodyJ and JWoody the same???


It appears so … in one of his later posts, he says something about getting his email hacked so he created a second account here on LJ.

Whatever the case, I don't think we'll be seeing him around these parts. My take is that he was PO'd at Ack's and decided to come here to vent his spleen.


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

Im not going anywhere gerry. Yes I was upset when I posted this but that does not negate the questions asked. In fact since the people that run this page let this conversation happen gives me a profound respect for this site, so if anything you will be seeing me more often


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

TherealstevenN, i already attempted asking tnem nicely and was told that I was just a "troublemaker" and threatened they were involving their lawyers, then they deleted the whole ordeal since it was on their page. I was in disbelief of what occurred so came somewhere they couldnt control the narrative to see if anyone else had similar problems. I dont care who agrees, disagrees, likes or dislikes me or what I said. I came here spoke the truth and will occasionally come back to see if anyone else has problems with these people. But other than that, Ive said my piece


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Im not going anywhere gerry. Yes I was upset when I posted this but that does not negate the questions asked. In fact since the people that run this page let this conversation happen gives me a profound respect for this site, so if anything you will be seeing me more often
> 
> - Jwoody


The person who came and asked is Cricket. She did come here and asked all of us if this post should stay, or go. It was the community that voiced it wanted the reality of this thread to stay. That point may be in your favor, maybe not though.

I think your longevity may depend on how much longer you want to grind your Acks.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I think your longevity may depend on how much longer you want to grind your Acks.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Ooph - maybe now it is time to delete this thread


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ...
> 
> I think your longevity may depend on how much longer you want to *grind your Acks*.
> 
> - therealSteveN


Well, now we have no choice but to keep this thread up. Well done SteveN. Well done.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well all i can say is jwoody is still here and made his defence but why hasn't annette come back to respond? we may never know.i see no reason to delete this thread though.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> well all i can say is jwoody is still here and made his defence but why hasn t annette come back to respond? we may never know.i see no reason to delete this thread though.
> 
> - pottz


I don't think there is anything more to know … time to move on.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am not sure what sort of response you expect from Annette? She pretty much made her point and probably moved on. I really haven't seen any new questions and the initial question was for an alternative so she definitely not going respond to that one and she certainly is not going to reveal the proportion of carnuba wax in product that has only 3 ingredients (he never really asked that question here, BTW). Sounds like plenty of people are happy with the product and one person complaining usually indicates user error or incorrect expectations in my experience. Without more information about technique, pictures, etc., or even more questions for that matter, there is really nothing for Annette or any of us to add.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I am not sure what sort of response you expect from Annette?
> - Lazyman





> By the way, NOW the truth has been told. Not just a companies side of it that had to delete the conversation. *They said they had screen shots. If the truth is what they say, please post them.* I will be happy to post them if acks comes here to say I will not be sued. For some reason I having a feeling they will be able to twist something around on me and again…. for asking questions. It is sad what this world has come to.
> 
> - Jwoody


Sorry *Lazy* you have a point, sort of, but because I was guilty of going feral and attacking *Jwoody* and came to *Ack*s defense…

*Jw* tried to provide some defense for his action and posed the above question.

Having taken my initial stance, I have straddled the fence and I am interested in some sort of response.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey woody came baack with a response i wanna hear her rebuttal,we dont know annette anymore than woody so im not gonna convict on one statement she made,and ill gaurantee she's watching this thread.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Well LBD, it is not Annette's responsibility to reform his reputation and she may feel that she answered the base question that led him to make accusations about their truthfulness: how can a white paste have carnuba wax in it. 
"Our carnuba comes from a lab, our bees wax is organic and our mineral oil is pharmaceutical food grade" 
-AnnetteAck
That one statement answers both whether it has carnuba wax and how it could be white. A 10 second web search will find several results that show there are several processes that will purify carnuba wax to be white. Some car wax manufacturers that use carnuba wax in their products take great pains to make sure that their waxes are white. Here is one for example but maybe they are liars and frauds?

I have no idea what he did on whatever site he got banned from but if his entry into this one is any indication…well sometimes first impressions are all you need to know. I do thank him for letting me know about a product that I might find useful.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Well LBD, it is not Annette s responsibility to reform his reputation…
> - Lazyman


You're right there, but you did ask what question is she supposed to answer and I mentioned what I consider is an outstanding reply… He even asked for permission to publish his records which doesn't seem to have been granted.

The original confrontation of wax content, has faded into the background and I don't believe it is the primary reason for continuing this discussion as it now stands.

And by all means buy and use the wax… to some degree this thread has benefited the product.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I think its about time we polish off this thread.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I think its about time we polish off this thread.
> 
> - SMP


Why?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I think its about time we polish off this thread.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


I prefer *Finnish* to *Polish*...


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I prefer *Finnish* to *Polish*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I'd like a *Danish* with my coffee.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think its about time we polish off this thread.
> 
> - SMP
> 
> ...


+1 if your tired of it leave,very simple.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think SMP was making a joke fellas. "Polish" it off ;-)

I got it SMP and I liked it ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I think SMP was making a joke fellas. "Polish" it off ;-)
> 
> I got it SMP and I liked it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


To think I was ready for *Russian* away from all you *Turkey*s!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Well LBD, it is not Annette s responsibility to reform his reputation…
> - Lazyman
> 
> The original confrontation of wax content, has faded into the background and I don t believe it is the primary reason for continuing this discussion as it now stands.
> ...


Again, she is not responsible for his behavior. He also does not require her permission to publish factual information, though I am not sure that LJ, much less the woodturning forum, is the appropriate forum for the information he wants to release. If he thinks that will improve his reputation, that is his choice not hers and if he wants to use the LJ platform to troll their product, that is on him and she is not required to participate. There is nothing to be gained by sparring with anonymous trolls. For me, she provided a direct response to his initial complaint relating to the wax components and set the record straight about their product. In other words, he got an answer for the question he was supposedly originally seeking and got at least one recommendation for an alternative from some Lumberjocks. After that, he basically showed his real goal was to complain about getting cutoff on whatever forum he was kicked off. It can be frustrating when you are ramped up and get cutoff in mid sentence but when you are angry, sometimes it is best to simply step away from the keyboard.

So back on topic… if he is really looking for alternatives, he might want to check out the Hampshire Sheen or Ultra Shine products. I've never used either but I've seen them used frequently by YouTube woodturners and they appear to be similar products. Personally, I like Mylands Friction finish for a simple high sheen finish on my wood turnings.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think SMP was making a joke fellas. "Polish" it off ;-)
> 
> I got it SMP and I liked it ;-)
> 
> ...


i thought ducks and turkeys got along.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Let's not wax too philosophical here.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> i thought ducks and turkeys got along.
> - pottz


Looks like there some *turkeys* we don't see eye to eye with… maybe I should put my high heels on or do a 360° about face.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Nothing Russian about putting on high-heels and running away LBD. I'm pretty sure that's French.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I think we are on a slippery slope here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i think i hear a cricket ;-)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Turkeys love Crickets. Not sure about Ducks ;-)


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I think SMP was making a joke fellas. "Polish" it off ;-)
> 
> I got it SMP and I liked it ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Glad someone got the joke the first time, didn't want to have to PASTE it again. Its really none of anybodys beeswax what is in their secret recipe.

And us Polish folks have pierogi, kielbasa, and cabbage rolls.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

He said..She said…he said…..hmmm….maybe I'll just wait until it comes out on DVD…...

What was that about a French Connection….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> He said..She said…he said…..hmmm….maybe I ll just wait until it comes out on DVD…...
> 
> What was that about a French Connection….
> 
> - bandit571


apparently ducks are french !


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

So you're saying the Duck is a Frog?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Only when he spins 360° in high heels.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> Nothing Russian about putting on high-heels and running away LBD. I m pretty sure that s French.
> 
> - HokieKen


From the point above, to right now, a veritable chucklefest.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds all quacked up, to me….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Sounds all quacked up, to me….
> 
> - bandit571


i may have to duck outa here….....


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Some *International* community we have here!



> apparently ducks are *french* !
> - pottz
> 
> So you re saying the Duck is a *Frog*?
> - HokieKen


*Wong*... he is a *北 京 烤 鴨* 










> i think i hear a cricket ;-)
> - pottz


*喳 喳 喳* armed with *chop* sticks.


> And us Polish folks have *pierogi*, *kielbasa*, and *cabbage rolls*.
> - SMP


*Soly Hhit*, I thought Hungarians were the only ones renowned for their vast vocabulary of profanities.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> - therealSteveN


Losing your argument? 








You trying to start another *barney* with that… that… *bloody sideways picture*?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

More like SillyBlackGoose in my opinion.

In all seriousness, here is how the thread could have gone if the OP wasn't trying to incite anything:

OP: Has anyone seen a white Carnauba wax? Acks says they use carbauba but their polish looks white, even though I don't know what the ratio if bees wax to carnauba is.

Answer one:
See Myth #3 for a possible explanation, assuming the majority being white beeswax doesn't make the overall product appear "white"
https://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?25310-The-MYTHS-of-Carnauba-wax


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> More like SillyBlackGoose in my opinion.
> 
> In all seriousness, here is how the thread could have gone if the OP wasn't trying to incite anything:
> 
> ...


That would have been too easy!


----------



## Jwoody (Sep 11, 2020)

Feel free to judge a book by its cover. All it does is hurt you in the end. I already explained why I came here and how I did ask this same question in a much nicer way on their youtube channel, then was demonized, threatened with legal action, then the whole conversation deleted. I'm not here to stop anyone from trying their product. In fact I encourage you to then come back and let us know how you feel about it. I asked the question about the carnauba because he always boasts about how organic or natural their polish is and packed full of hard carnauba wax. But now upon further research of my own I have found that there is no such thing as a natural or organic white carnauba wax. If it is white it has been bleached or coated in parafin wax. In the end it doesnt matter, I found the answer I was looking for on my own and now kind of understand why they got so defensive and angry. I will once again apologize for writing my QUESTION to start the thread in anger, no matter what words others thing I should or should not have used. Not because I hope to win anyone over but because its the right thing to do. You guys have fun. Ill come back from time to time. And thank you to lumberjocks for letting a fairly civil conversation take place


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey woody no matter what the rest think i respect you for coming back to defend yourself.like ive said i dont know you anymore than i know annette,and she hasn't returned so the balls in her court.peace bro.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

GT-20 is a white carnuba wax. Almost $70 per can. So there is white carnuba, and it doesn't come cheap. It doesn't claim to be organic. I found it on my first search.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Taking no sides here.

Through many years of business I have learned that how you speak to someone is usually how you get spoken to back.
When a disagreement can't be settled I say have a nice day and take my business elsewhere.

"I will once again apologize for *writing my QUESTION* to start the thread"

As far as judging ones integrity, this is not what I read in the original post.


----------



## michigaloot (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi gang…. Even though this is my first post here, I was a member previously and have been out of the loop for a while. I used to be a member of badger pond back in the day as well. I have been using Ack's for a week now on some segmented turning projects and it works really well. Recommended.

BTW whatever happened to Brian Havens who used to post here regularly? He seems to have vanished.

Paul


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Doesn't look like Brian Havens has been active for about 5 years.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't know how he is doing, but as I recall, Brian was taken seriously ill a few years back. I really appreciated his Youtube videos.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, he hasn't had a YouTube video 2016 and his website is no longer active. He has some of the best intro videos on turning and I usually recommend them for beginners.


----------



## michigaloot (Sep 5, 2020)

> I don t know how he is doing, but as I recall, Brian was taken seriously ill a few years back. I really appreciated his Youtube videos.
> 
> - TheDane


Well I am so sorry to hear that. Thanks for the info….


----------



## WallynSC (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the information, I ordered more Acks paste today.

Wally


----------

